# Need ASAP advice: wound



## kdiamond (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Our 8 month old, Ellie, was either bit or scratched by an 8 year old Vizsla/lab mix just now--my husband didn't notice the wound until home from their run. We don't know the owner or dog, so unsure of vaccinations--however, my husband assumes the other dog is vaccinated as the dog was obviously well cared for. 

I've attached photos of the wound, including one for size reference. This is our first dog, so I'm not sure if we need to go to the vet immediately, wait and see, and if/how to treat the wound at home. She doesn't seem bothered by the wound at all and hasn't been licking it or acting any differently, but I certainly want to be proactive. 

Any advice ASAP would be SO greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## kdiamond (Aug 10, 2017)

Here is a closer photo:


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd call your vet and see if you can email them the pics to get their opinion.


----------



## kdiamond (Aug 10, 2017)

Did that and heading in for stitches. Thanks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't know if they would stitch it, or not from the picture. It does need to be cleaned. If it is a punctured from a bite, a vet will prescribe antibiotics.


----------



## kdiamond (Aug 10, 2017)

Texasred what do you recommend for cleaning it? The vet just said hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I use vetericyn it kills 99. something germs in 30 seconds.
You can continue to use it through the healing process, and it does not slow/prevent healing like hydrogen peroxide. 
If you use hydrogen peroxide. Only use it once, do not continue to use it or the wound won't heal.


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

I know that this got stitched, but I though I would put in my 2 cents...

Everyone with dogs like ours should keep Wound-Kote on hand for stuff like this. You can get it at your local feed & tack or here: https://www.amazon.com/FARNAM-30401-Aerosol-Oinment-5-Ounce/dp/B000HHJKTS
Our dogs are just too busy and get into stuff and get cuts and punctures. I've had three barbed wire incidents, koyote tearing flesh and the worst are other dogs -- too many dog fights to count. All ended up with either self treatable punctures or minor tears, or required stitches. 

I like wound-kote, because it sprays on so you can get it where you need it and it eventually dries and leave the area coated (hence the name). But note that it comes out purple and while it's wet it can stain. So use it outdoors and keep pup outside for a while until it dries. This stuff really helps small cuts stay sanitary and heal up fast. 

With a wound like the one above, I would definitely use a cone just to make sure it doesn't get licked.


----------



## hmw0 (Dec 14, 2016)

cosmoKenney said:


> I know that this got stitched, but I though I would put in my 2 cents...
> 
> Everyone with dogs like ours should keep Wound-Kote on hand for stuff like this. You can get it at your local feed & tack or here: https://www.amazon.com/FARNAM-30401-Aerosol-Oinment-5-Ounce/dp/B000HHJKTS
> Our dogs are just too busy and get into stuff and get cuts and punctures. I've had three barbed wire incidents, koyote tearing flesh and the worst are other dogs -- too many dog fights to count. All ended up with either self treatable punctures or minor tears, or required stitches.
> ...


Thank you for this tip! My V is always getting minor scrapes and cuts and I have been using polysporin (neosporin) on them but knew that there had to be something better out there.


----------

